# Can someone ID this planter?



## Genius. (Jun 26, 2013)

My neighbor is having a auction and there are a few planters there. I have been kicking around getting a single row or a two row planter for sweetcorn and plant sweetcorn in my side field to sell. 

I'm curious what this planter is and what it plants.
















He has two of them there


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 26, 2013)

I am thinking its a potato planter.


----------

